# Tires, Tires, Tires.... It's time to replace!



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Well its that dreaded time to replace the tires on the TT. I've had the trailer 4 years in covered storage with use weekly in the summer and monthly through the winter. who knows how many miles are on the tires. What brand have you guys had success with and what brands to stay away from? I will be replacing all 5.

2004 31 Jay Flight. 

Thanks


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Maxxis, Maxxis, Maxxis.
http://www.maxxis.com/tires/autolt/trailer
I had Towmax (Blowmax) from the factory on the last two 5th wheels. As soon as I got them home I bought Maxxis from Discount Tire. They may have to order them.
Second choice would be Carlisle Trail.
They are all made in Asia. I don't think there is a ST tire made in the U.S.

Look around in here:
http://www.keystonerv.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=135


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Lost of opinion, so not starting a discussion about that. But I have given up on ST tires. To many blowouts. I have gone with LTs. Right now running BFGoodrich : Commercial T/A All Season. Put about 12oz of beads in each one, rolling smooth, better then any ST.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just watch load ratings and wheel width requirements for LT tires.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Michelin XPS Rib, 16 inch. Pricey but my choice and no problems since I got em in 2011. Got rid of the 15 inch wheels and Carlisles my 28 foot 5th wheel came with. I bought 5 and bought new 16 inch wheels at the same time. I like my RV riding on more reliable beefier tires. I see so many RVs going down the road with a bunch of skinny itty bitty tires on em and I also see them pulled over on the road or in parking lots with blowouts too. I got on Good Sam Forum and other RV Forums to do the research and most of the Full Timers were saying Goodyears and Michelins and some others but these were the ones I chose.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Maxxis is the only way to go!!!!
Go up a load range also if you can.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*LT Tires for RV*

Here are some pics of mine. Don't know how many miles on these but still many more left. Plus, they hold air (not like the Carlisles I had). I check em before during and after hauls and hardly ever have to add air. The extra rib coverage makes the sidewalls a lot stronger especially when making sharp turns on backing or parking. My trips are to Lake Conroe and back about 8 times a year, SLP and back about 6 times a year, and Sommerville once a year. Been doing that now since 2011 on these tires.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Go with LT tires if you can, hard to find in 15" if that is what you have. I've have Nitto tires on my 12K lb Montana 5th wheel, no issues after 4 years. I had Carlisle on a 8K lb 5th wheel and every trip has a blow out, Discount Tire replaced every one but the body damage created is not covered.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Our previous 5th wheel was 12k and the 16" Mission ST E rated tires that came on it were junk with 2k miles on them. I had a set of BFG Commercial T/A All Season LT tires installed on it and never had another issue for the 5 years we owned it. When we ordered our new unit it came standard with 16" Goodyear G614 G rated tires and I upgraded to the 17.5" Goodyear G114 H rated tires for $800 from the factory. I also have a TST TPMS installed on the trailer tires to keep an eye on them going down the road. On most of the RV forums the Maxxis ST tires seem to have the best feedback. I would look at LT tires if it were me.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

When you go upgrading tires, check the wheel for max air pressure. The load rating and air pressure should be stamped on the inside of the wheel. I would like to go from load range E to load range G or H but my wheels won't take any more pressure. I can't find a 6 lug 16" wheel rated to 90+ psi.
I haven't had any issues with my Maxxis.
and....get steel valve stems.


----------

